

Tell HN: Level 3 CDN is ddosed - jarnix

Update 7:-<p>Level 3 CDN technical teams are continuing recovery activities across the network, we are currently monitoring there progress and will continue updating you on an hourly basis.<p>Update 6:-<p>Level 3 CDN technical teams continue recovery activities across the network, at the moment we are entering what is hoped to be the latter stages of recovery and we will continue updating you on an hourly basis.<p>Update 5:-<p>Level 3 CDN technical teams continue recovery activities across the network, at the moment we are entering what is hoped to be the latter stages of recovery and we will continue updating you on an hourly basis.<p>Update 4:-<p>Level 3 CDN technical teams continue recovery activities across the network and are working to stabilize the CDN and return traffic serving to normal.<p>Update 3:-<p>Level 3 CDN technical teams are continuing recovery activities across the network to stabilize the CDN and return traffic serving to normal.<p>Update 2:-<p>Please be advised that Level 3 is experiencing a network issue that may be impacting your CDN services.  Our SecOps team identified a large
scale DDOS attack targeting CDN.  The attack was isolated and mitigated within our SecOps team within 30 minutes.  
Our teams are now involved in cleanup activities to stabilize the CDN and return traffic serving to normal.  Further measures are being implemented
across the network to protect against this type of attack in the future<p>Update 1:-<p>The CDN NOC responded to a significant increase in requests on multiple servers, which is impacting CDN services for customers<p>in various markets. The CDN NOC is working with Operations Engineering to isolate the fault point and implement necessary actions<p>to restore services.<p>Start time of the issue is record as 17:50UTC
======
tedchs
Obviously the Level3 CDN should be behind Cloudflare! Or so half the HN posts
would have you believe.

